# Turducken



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2014)

15919989426_9ac0d61c81_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 4, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Dec 4, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> 15919989426_9ac0d61c81_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Happy smoken.

David


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## brooksy (Dec 4, 2014)

Now it all makes sense!!!


----------

